# Doctor Appointment



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I really don't like going to the doctor, dentist, etc. This usually triggers my anxiety badly. I've been getting much better at these sorts of things and today was another positive step forward.

The problem is usually that my mind starts racing and I can't get my anxiety under control. I realize this and panic, leading to more anxiety. I've tried all sorts of relaxation techniques and whatnot, but they never worked for me. I know I've mentioned this a few times on these boards before, but focusing on God's word is the only thing I've tried that can really help me to calm down. Today I focused on Matthew 11:28-30, _Come to me, all you who labor and are overburdened and I will give you rest. Shoulder my yoke and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. Yes, my yoke is easy and my burden is light._

From the time I was getting ready to go to the doctor, on the drive there, in the waiting room, etc. All I did was repeat that in my head and think about what the words meant. I was able to keep my mind from racing and there was very little anxiety. God is great.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie - way to go, GK!


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

